# new



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

just stoping in to see what i can learn from this sight


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1 wolf* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

yep


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

yep.......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Welcome to IM!


 thanks you like coffee i see


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah thats how u use the icons


----------



## big60235 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------



## lokster (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------

